
Model reveals why slicing a tomato works better than dicing - bookofjoe
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/model-reveals-why-slicing-a-tomato-works-better-than-dicing/
======
bookofjoe
>Cutting and Slicing Weak Solids

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.125.038002)

------
jfengel
They have a funny notion of what "dicing" is. Dicing isn't "purely downward
pressure". Dicing is cutting something into cubes.

